# Used Paradigm speakers, good deal?



## Emuc64 (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy New Year HTS members,

Work and school had me tied up for a bit there. But I'm back (at least until next semester starts) and I've questions!

So, a guy at work is selling some speakers; all in "excellent condition" (I've not seen them yet).

1 pair - Paradigm Studio 100 v.2 (black)
1 - Paradigm Studio Center v.2 (black)
1 pair - Paradigm Atom v.3 (wood grain)

The for the entire set, he is asking for $1300. I might have the chance to audition them. And I'm also working on the missus to agree on the splurge - so I'm on a tight budget. I've never bought used speakers and the most I've spent on speakers is about $100 each. 

Is this a good deal? And if I were to go with a) Studio Center b) Studio Center + Studio 100's How much should I reasonably ask for? I don't want to be offensive and lowball the guy, but I also want a good deal. Some price that's good on my end but still fair on his.

I might have a chance to audition them at his place, but he's moving them to a different room for his new setup.

My current speakers are 5x Energy bookshelf C-50s. Connected to an Onkyo 707 with Outlaw LFM1 Plus Sub. I'd keep those two.

Last thought, I know they're about 10 years old for the Studio 100's. Is the technology difference/improvements really that drastic from v.2 to the current model?

I highly value your opinions.
Thanks for your input. 
H.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like a great deal to me but be sure you can audition them first, i'd allmost give up both sets of my Studio 100 V.5's for an older set of them. good luck and let us know how it goes.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would jump on it. Studio 100's fetch around $1000 on Audiogon and other Used Marketplaces. Not to mention they are very good speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

The 100's are great speakers. Sounds like a good deal to me. Check them out, of course. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Run... don't walk! Take a good look at them, give them a listen, then try and talk him down a bit if you notice anything wrong. $1300 might be a bit much for speakers of this age and I would expect them to be perfect at that price.

Remember, these are meant to be listened to with the grills ON. Also, the Studio's are very revealing of any faults in the audio chain before them. They like to be fed a good clean signal. Very good speaker, even today.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Emuc64 said:


> Happy New Year HTS members,
> 
> Work and school had me tied up for a bit there. But I'm back (at least until next semester starts) and I've questions!
> 
> ...


Good deal for 4/5. The center is mediocre but I would suggest you live with it and see if it is OK for you.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Looks like a decent deal to me.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With Paradigm retaining its value better than just about anyone out there, you could honestly keep them a few years and worst case, break even should you decide to sell them in the future. I have seen Studio 100's sold for the price of this entire package. When I sold my Studio 100 based setup to fund my Martin Logan switch, I came out even and I purchased them new. Hopefully, the Boxes are still present as it will aid greatly should you ever decide to sell them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I must reiterate again that this is a good deal and agree with JJ. I've seen the old Monitor series go for more so if everything is good with these speakers i'd jump on them.:T


----------



## Emuc64 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input. I'll remember to audition them with the grills on. 

I asked about separating them... the pricing is $1175 for the Studio 100 v.2 and Studio Center v.2. The Atoms v.3 are $125.

Based on this, albiet older, article - they're supposed to be pretty good (at the time the article was written). But $125 good???
http://www.stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/664/

Should I just go with just the Studio 100's and Studio Center for $1175? Or for the whole set for $1300?

Unfortunately, he doesn't have the boxes - took up too much space. 

Thanks again in advance,
H.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

I would jump on it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If memory serves, the Atoms are/were a $199 Speaker. As I really do believe it to be optimal to use the same brand for all speakers, it might be worth paying maybe 30-45 Dollars more than they are worth. Especially as the rest of the package is priced so low. 

You could always go into it telling him you only want the Front Stage due to the price of the Atoms and see if he will lower the price. I would go on Audiogon and see what Atoms are selling for. Also check out Ebay, CL, et al.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I would go for them all as it is a good deal so as they are all in good working order and cosmetically correct.:T


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm a big fan of using just one brand of speaker for fronts and surrounds. I like the studio series. You really can't go wrong.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Offer $1250 for the whole set - since there are no boxes. Double check and make sure,
that the Atom still sounds OK - can not pull the grill off.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds like an absolute no brainer to me. I really think you would love the Studio 100's.


----------



## Emuc64 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks again for your responses. Long story short, I got the set for $1200. Took the first three (studio 100's & center) and then got the surrounds when his back-ordered surrounds came in. He ended up with a set called "Golden Ears"? I think it's from the same person who founded Polk Audio and Definitive.

Anyhoo, he got an upgrade. I got an older set, but I'm happy with how they sound and paid a decent price. Win-win situation, especially once the missus got used to the size of the 100's in the corner. Whew!

Thanks for all of your help,
H.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations on your new speakers!! :clap:

If you get a chance, let us know what you think after you have given them a proper "test drive". :bigsmile:


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Awesome deal! My Paradigms are about 7 years old now and I couldn't be more happy with them. They're not even in the same class as your speakers, but it looks like Paradigm pays attention to all thier lines of speakers. 

They're hard to come by in my area. There is only one dealer I've found, and they only carry the lower end Paradigms. Last time I was there, they had one 5.1 system(can't remember what they were). Everything els has to be ordered, unless they sell their demos. I asked the owner if he was a dealer and he said yes, but I always thought you had to carry/sell so many units before becoming a dealer. He might just be ordering the speakers and claiming to be a dealer.


----------



## Oktyabr (Jan 31, 2012)

I love Paradigm. The 100s are a fantastic speaker but when I think about a package deal like that, that's what you are really buying... the 100s. The center I have no experience with... The Atoms are every bit as good as Stereophile says they are, especially on good stands. I donated my last pair of v.2 to my local microbrewery just so they could finally have some GOOD quality music in there to listen to while I drink my pint 

That said $1000 buys a lot of speaker used. Before I plunked down that sort of change I think I'd look and see what else was available in your vicinity in the same sort of price range. If nothing else offer him $1000 CASH (funny how a bunch of $100 bills in your face can change feelings quick!) for the works.


----------

